# headlight fuse



## ctrifia (Feb 22, 2005)

I lost cover box to my 02 altima fuse box does anyone know where the fuse is for 02 altima low beam bulb passenger side. Also trying to change head light is very difficult. I wish i just took it to the dealer when it went out. I lost the retaining clip in the engine and the dealer is telling me they don't sell that part and that I need to buy a whole new headlight assembly. I rigged it up with a paper clip but I might have blown the fuse there is no more sparks with the contact . Can anyone help me out. 

Thanks Brian


----------

